# help i.d.



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

here he is sorry bout the sh*tty pics...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It's too small to tell for sure, in my opinion.

Plus, you shouldn't hold a fish in your hands like that. Even though he's small, he could take a nasty chunk out.








~Taylor~


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

bought from aquascape as a marginatus but almost has a baby rhom look to him


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jagermeister1811 said:


> *bought from aquascape as a marginatus* but almost has a baby rhom look to him


More likely is a Marignatus if you bought from AS. However it very hard to ID when it small and the picture are not the best. I'm sure AS will not sell you any fish that they not sure about ID.


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

yep just saying it doesnt really have the head shape or color of normal marginatus of tht size


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Just gotta wait until he/she get bigger to know the exactly species..Serra. It's very hard to ID when small.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yep, knowing that, I would say it's S. marginatus. Pedro knows, because they are captured at a specific time and place where they can only be S. marginatus (according to him). Plus, when you look at the mouth on yours, it definitely seems to fit.








~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Yep, knowing that, I would say it's S. marginatus. Pedro knows, because they are captured at a specific time and place where they can only be S. marginatus (according to him). Plus, when you look at the mouth on yours, it definitely seems to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hook on anal fin, proiximal band on tail fin, and spotting pattern seem to match a marginatus as well.


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

mean little fish...stays in the hole in driftwood till i come in the room then he comes out to "show off" he attacked the net when i was trying to get a dead tetra out....mean and very active little dude


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

jagermeister1811 said:


> mean little fish...stays in the hole in driftwood till i come in the room then he comes out to "show off" he attacked the net when i was trying to get a dead tetra out....mean and very active little dude


That sounds like a marginatus!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If Alex and Pedro say it's a marginatus than you can be 99.99% sure it is. I left out 0.01% because of it's size but these guys definately are on point.


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

jagermeister1811 said:


> bought from aquascape as a marginatus but almost has a baby rhom look to him


I was about to say. I think he is a marginatus.


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

well now it is becomming clearer because his anal fin is huge and it has a really white tip on it and his fins are big he has big round


----------

